# Sports Scores



## bhoch99 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yahoo has a traffic and weather HME application, plus there is the Pony late night guide, why not a sports score app? Put in your favorite teams (college and pro) then get instant results on how they did. I'd even settle for searching for a team. It beats sitting on ESPN waiting for the ticker to roll around.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Write one! I'd use & test it 

edit:
Doesn't Galleon offer an RSS reader/client of some sort?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I would love this also. I can't believe it hasn't been done already.


----------

